# eth0, netmount do not start, module config problem?

## seifn06

Problem(s): 

When booting up I receive the following error and eth0 is not brought up:

```
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

    "netmount" was not started.
```

Running ifconfig suggests that I do not have eth0 running (it only displays information about the loopback device). I cannot communicate on either my LAN or the internet and running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status when I log in shows that eth0 is "stopped." Finally, I cannot start eth0 by running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start: I get the same errors as described above.

Context/information of the problem:

I recently installed Hardened Gentoo/SELinux from a stage 1 livecd (2004.1) with a pie-ssp tarball. The livecd kernel correctly detected and brought up my PCI ethernet card (an older Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet adapter), though I noticed that the livecd kernel I booted with during installation used a "Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2003)" and "ADMtek Comet rev 17" with my NIC. My networking and ethernet card worked perfectly fine when I booted (and on subsequent boots) with the livecd, however.... I think I have not correctly compiled module support for my ethernet adapter. I do not list any modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d though I compiled my kernel with Tulip driver support. (I've re-compiled my kernel at least twice now attempting to get this working -- and yes, I have /boot correctly mounted and am copying the updated bzImage file after recompiling my kernels.) I don't know if matters or not but the livecd used dhcp when it brought up eth0 though in my Gentoo installation I'm using a static IPv4 address. The ethernet adapter I'm referring to is the only ethernet adapter on/in this machine -- it is a PCI card. 

lspci gives the following output which makes me think that this is a problem with a driver/module since Gentoo seems to recognize the card is there/exists on the system:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

0000:00:0d.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics 56k WinModem (rev 01)

0000:00:11.0 Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor Vortex 1 (rev 02)

0000:00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. i740 (rev 21)
```

hotplugging (USB and PCI) is installed on my system and I've added it to the default run-level.

I'm unsure as to which module (if any) I need to get my kernel to bring up my ethernet adapter and start "netmount." To get my ethernet card up and running do I simply need to figure out which module to use? If so, is this something I should compile into the kernel or can I avoid recompiling and bring up eth0 some other way? (I'm a bit confused as to how kernel modules in Gentoo work -- i.e. you can compile support for modules into the kernel, but what's the alternative?) How do I figure out what module I need for my particular ethernet adapter? (I see "Tulip" driver support when I run "make menuconfig" but I did not see anything particular to my Linksys NC100 card...) I know from looking at other posts that people have had similar problems though following suggestions from those posts I have not been successful. Can anyone suggest a way to get my ethernet adapter up and running or point me in the right direction?

Thanks for any and all help.

----------

## eelke

First you need to figure out which driver you need, according to the Ethernet-HOWTO

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO.html you need the tulip driver.

Then you can compile it as a module or compile it into the kernel. If you compile it into the kernel the driver should detect your ethernetcard at boot and the net.eth0 script should succeed.

If you compile it as a module you can first try loading it manually using "insmod tulip" (assuming the resulting module is really called tulip) and then running the net.eth0 script. If this works add the following line to /etc/modules.conf

alias eth0 tulip

Good luck

----------

## seifn06

Thank you for the pointers eelke! I used "make menuconfig" and "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install" to compile the Tulip drivers as kernel modules and recompile my kernel. I copied the new bzImage file to /boot, rebooted and voila! eth0 is up and running and I can use my network! 

I thought that when I ran menuconfig that I was compiling the Tulip drivers as separate modules (I selected them and set the "M") and that I would have to use your "insmod tulip" suggestion to load the Tulip module manually. However, the Tulip module was loaded automatically it appears: running "lsmod" shows that tulip is indeed being used though I did not have to add it to /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. 

In any case, thanks for your help!

----------

## Crymson

 *seifn06 wrote:*   

> Thank you for the pointers eelke! I used "make menuconfig" and "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install" to compile the Tulip drivers as kernel modules and recompile my kernel. I copied the new bzImage file to /boot, rebooted and voila! eth0 is up and running and I can use my network! 
> 
> I thought that when I ran menuconfig that I was compiling the Tulip drivers as separate modules (I selected them and set the "M") and that I would have to use your "insmod tulip" suggestion to load the Tulip module manually. However, the Tulip module was loaded automatically it appears: running "lsmod" shows that tulip is indeed being used though I did not have to add it to /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. 
> 
> In any case, thanks for your help!

 

I'm confused - you used the 2.4 kernel compilation command, yet you were checking the 2.6 kernel modules autoload?

Which kernel are you running, 2.4 or 2.6?  I'm having similar problems trying to get eepro100 to work on my system, and I'm running 2004.2 with kernel 2.6.9-r1

----------

## seifn06

Crymson - I used the 2.6 kernel though I'm not sure what kernel I booted with when I booted from the livecd. I booted with the default kernel from the livecd that was released I believe around June of this year. I realize the "make dep && make clean...." command is older (when I was installing Hardened Gentoo I was using an old set of installation instructions) though it worked. When I ran this command Gentoo told me that the "make dep" part of the command was not needed, if memory serves me, and the compilation completed successfully.

----------

## seifn06

I should clarify: I installed Hardened Gentoo from a 2004.1 "hardened" boot/live cd -- this is not the same as the universal or normal Gentoo livecd. In my previous post I said the boot cd was from June of this year though I can tell you with certainty that it was a 2004.1 hardened boot cd. I used the default kernel when I booted from this CD.

----------

## Crymson

No worries then.  To clarify my own problems - the Universal LiveCD I was using (2004.2 for x86) used the eepro100 network module.  I installed Gentoo on an IBM Netfinity 4000R.

I tried using the e100, but it didn't work, so I changed it to the eepro100, and recompiled the kernel.  That didn't work either, until I realized I had to make clean the modules_install, and copy over the new images then.

I however, DID have to add eepro100 to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.  Once I did this, the system booted, and ran just fine!

Oh, I'm running kernel 2.6.9-r1 - Thanks for this post, it helped a lot!!

----------

